

Show HN: Google Analytics by Email - minib
http://xtra.ga/

======
donbronson
Google Analytics already let's you schedule emails (PDFs) of any report you
want.

~~~
coralreef
I like this is (or appears) to be html embedded in an email. PDFs are
annoying.

------
shazow
Hey, this is cool! The screenshot looks very compelling, looking forward to
getting a report. :)

I'm actually working on a competing product,
[https://briefmetrics.com/](https://briefmetrics.com/).

Feel free to give it a whirl, take inspiration, etc. If you have any questions
or if I can be of any help, my email is in my profile (or reply in this
thread).

Have you given any thought what kind of pricing you're going to go with? This
is something I still struggle with on Briefmetrics.

------
gk1
Just signed up to try it out. Everything was easy and straightforward.

This would be wonderful if all I wanted were basic metrics. However, I'm
mostly interested in specific metrics, for specific segments of visitors, and
for specific time periods. Additionally, this changes with every project (I
manage multiple GA accounts).

I know I can set up custom email reports in GA, but it's a tedious-enough task
that I'd pay for a simpler solution.

------
eli
Can I combine data from multiple profiles in one report? That would be huge
for people like me with multiple products/domains.

------
cpayne624
Looks cool! Going to try it out. FYI, typo in header immediately following
connection to Google, "Please, select a Google Analitycs"

------
sixQuarks
How safe is it to allow apps like this access to my accounts?

~~~
shazow
As safe as any other API. The app will be able to read your analytics for all
sites that your account has access to.

~~~
sixQuarks
The app will be able to read it, so does that mean the operator of the app has
access to everybody's analytics data?

~~~
shazow
Correct. Same way Github has access to everybody's source code, or Google has
access to everyone's emails, etc.

